# Cracked hoof...



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

The horse in the field by me has a crack in his hoof. I don't know how deep it is but its a fairly long split. 

The crack hasn't been there long because I always have a look at his feet because sometimes he holds them up.

Anyway, I don't know much about horses hooves so can someone please tell me if this could be serious?? 
I did ask a few people if they knew who he was but no one knew. I am just going to the pup with oh so will ask there if they know.

I can get a picture of his hoof later or tomorrow when I go to see him. I couldn't earlier as I had the dogs with me. It is not causing him any discomfort, he is walking normally, cantering even.

x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

My dad and brother are farriers, horses this time of year with bad feet do suffer abit with cracked feet, could be due to a number of reasons. Does the horse have shoes on? If its not lame then im sure its not painful.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

No, he has no shoes.
If he's left could it get worse though?
No one seems to ever see his people there.

I am going up later to see him I usually do just before bed with the dogs but I have asked a few people who he is and no one know so I am just going to go in and get all the bits of rubbish out his field wether they like it or not.
I'm sure he's not stupid enough to eat a plastic bottle but there's quite a bit of rubbish along the front of the field where the school kids walk by so I will take ot out.

I am also going to put a note on the gate incase the people do come.

x


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

does the crack go fromthe bottom upwards? dry weather this time of year can cause feet to dry out and crack,if the horse was in any pain he would be lame(limping)i shouldnt worry,he`s probably due for a trim.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah the crack goes from the bottom but it's quite long. I didn't get a close look but from a quick look it goes nearly all the way up.

x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yes it can get worse, sounds like he's not very well looked after? Hopefully the owners will get their farrier in to sort it.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

why don't you keep an eye on it and if nothing seems to be being done with the horse and the hoof seems to be getting worse why don't you contact the RSPCA?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I woldn't say he's neglected, he's not skinny and he was removed from the field when it became to mushy for him. But once the rain and all the good weather made the grass grow in loads, he was dropped off again.
Part of the fence at the front of the field is wobbly and the gate is just tied onto its pose as the hinjes have fallen off.
He has no shelter from the rain or sun, it's crappy fencing on 3 sides and most of the 4th side apart from a messy hedge.

I will be checking his water (it's in a old bath!) when I go up.

Though he is very friendly once he gets to know you. At hirst he was very head shy and if I moved my hand near his face he flicked away but now he lets me stroke his nose and will give me a kiss 

x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

bexy1989 said:


> why don't you keep an eye on it and if nothing seems to be being done with the horse and the hoof seems to be getting worse why don't you contact the RSPCA?


I will be keeping an eye on him 
I will ask loads more people if they know who he is.

But, I doubt the sspca will do anything they are useless 
I would have the horse but he wouldn't fit in my garden  And my oh doesn't want one 

x


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine have no shelter during the summer apart from the hedges and a few trees.A picture would be helpful


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Lots of horses suffer from cracked feet in the summer due to the hard ground. Sometimes as the feet grow a bit long when it is due trimming time the ends of the feet will crack too.It is easily sorted when the farrier trims them.
If the owners moved him when the field was too wet then he is obvioulsy well cared for.Mine only have trees and hedges as shelter that in the summer is perfectly acceptable for them.
I feel a little strongly on the subject of strangers interfering with horses as we have two retired horses in a rented field and have endless trouble with people interfering with them.We have had the RSPCA called out to one with a small crack in her hoof and also reported thazt they were not fed.Despite the fact they have a huge round bale of hay out in the field each week during the harder months when the grass is low and being fed twice a day.We have also had people throwing grass clippings into them which obviously can kill a horse.
My two are very old one being 35 years old and starting to look her age and it people often mistake an old horse for a poor one.Just because her back is dipping slightly now and she is not as fat as she used to be it doesn't mean she is neglected.
It is very easy to judge wrong.If people were concerend about my two old guys then I would prefer they came and talked to me so I could explain things properly to them rather than them interfere and do the wrong thing.
Why not find the owner of the horse and start a feriendly chat and see if they need any help in any way.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

His hoof seems ok today, a bit rough along the bottom so I'm assuming it was only a small split in the surface and has come off.
But he does have an odd habit of holding up his feet like this









And he does have sores on his face though  and some quite dry scabbing skin just above his nostrils.









Can someone remind me how many fingers you're supposed to fit under the nose band and throatlatch please?

I had to go into the field today to get some rubbish as he was trying to lick the cheese out of a dairylea dunker box someone had thrown in  And then was trying to lick the inside of cheese and onion crisp packet.
Shop was shut today but will go in tomorrow and ask because the woman who works there somethimes knows loads of people. And will still keep my eye out for the woman who's grand daughter knows the owners.

xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I cant see his foot but he looks ok to me. He's lifting his foot because of the flys i should think. The sore son his face look old, they are probably where he's rubbed after being bitten by midges, my mare gets bitten badly so we have to keep a fly mask on but even then she rubs. I personally dont like leaving headcollars on horses living out 24/7 but it looks an ok fit to me.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

crofty said:


> I cant see his foot but he looks ok to me. He's lifting his foot because of the flys i should think. The sore son his face look old, they are probably where he's rubbed after being bitten by midges, my mare gets bitten badly so we have to keep a fly mask on but even then she rubs. I personally dont like leaving headcollars on horses living out 24/7 but it looks an ok fit to me.


I agree with you the leg lifting could be a trick she's bin tought. she doesn't look under fed too me


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Lots of horses lift there legs like that to get attention.You can actually teach horses to beg for food by lifting a leg.One of my horses stands by the fence doing it if I go near him for attention.
Yes the scabs are old ones and horses do often get small cuts either from bites or scratching on branches etc.The small patch above his nostril is actually caused by sunburn and is common in white faced horses.As long as it does not get worse than that it is fine.
The throatlash is on a bridle not a headcollar.
From the picture the headcollar looks like it fits fine.
He looks in good nick to me.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Could his owner like most people has to work hard to keep her horse and goes early and late check her. It's a bit like my dog's people probly don't think i walk them coz i normaly take them at 5am if they're not comming to work with meMy old girl although groomed daily alway looked messy


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks guys 
It's been years since I've helped out at stables so everything I learned has got shoved to the back of my brain!  Lol.

Well I will keep trying to find out who's he is and when I eventually do, will offer to help out for free. I love being around horses there aren't many around here though. 

x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

poisongirl said:


> Thanks guys
> It's been years since I've helped out at stables so everything I learned has got shoved to the back of my brain!  Lol.
> 
> Well I will keep trying to find out who's he is and when I eventually do, will offer to help out for free. I love being around horses there aren't many around here though.
> ...


yeah i love it we lost our's last year. but look after two for some one who's ill. I think it's good your looking out for this horse.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

He's lovely!! Just my type!! He could be lifting his legs as they are abit itchy. My horse has alot of feather and this time of year does get dry skin and itchy bits under them. I rub sudacrem in his, but it's messy so I wouldn't recommend using it on someone elses horse!!:laugh: Does he stamp his feet abit too?

The scabs on his face look as if he's just been a bit itchy and rubbing it, quiet likely the flies bothering him. He's got natures fly screen with his forelock and I've heard feeding a small bit of marmite helps, but again I'd not be happy someone feeding my horse without asking first so I'd not give him anything other than the odd carrot as you are doing. 

Would be nice if you do find his owner so you could have a chat and offer some help. I'm sure they'll appreciate it.

Looks a nice field, no ragwort and good length of grass so he's certainly not overweight or underweight as far as I can see. Looks in good nick and a very nice horse!!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

youve nothing to worry about he`s gorgeous!! my haffy lifts her leg like that to get my attention,she also sticks her feet in the water troughs and her feeds too
The only thing id worry about with him is getting sunburnt on that lovely pink nose of his!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I put some kid's suncream on him today. He liked it! Hehe.
I still haven't managed to find out who's he is but maybe they didn't know he will get sunburned? I'm sure they won't mind as his nose was already a bit burned.

Water level in his trough was a bit low, but the woman who's garden is next to his field filled it up 

I walk the dogs past him regularly and he just comes running to see me its lovely  And he always lifts his nose up for a kiss before I go 

x


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

He looks lovely to me!! i would just keep trying to get hold of the person she may be greatful of the help!! only thing i dont like is seeing a headcollar on 24/7 its so dangerous!! :thumbsup:


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

britle hooves can come from a couple of things getting to dry and they need oilling this isn't hard you get hoof oil from a shop and slop it on keeps the moisture in and excess out.

OR they could of become to wet and become brittle again this is what hoof oil can help with.

He needs a farrier to come look at his feet trim then and then may he will need shoes on while his hoof wall heels.

The hoof is like out nail it grows all the time and needs trimming every 6 to 8 weeks depending on how fast they grow. 

You could contact the owner of the field and find out who owns him that way to find the owner to the land contact the council.

Hope you find his owners so he can have his feet sorted.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks candysmum I will try that.

I hate seeing a headcollar on all the time too, when I helped out at stables one of the horses got his headcollar caught on the fence and cut himself 

The day after the horse here was dropped in his field the clip on his headcollar had come undone and when he leaned over the fence to get some grass it got caught. Luckily it happened while I was walking past and I managed, with some force, to get it off, as it had caught behind the bit you pull down (sorry cant remember what its called!). 

I don't really know why he would need a headcollar on all the time, as he is not hard to catch, just comes up to you and stands still. If he was 'wild' I would understand as it makes them easier to catch.

Off to see him now  And make sure hiis water is ok.

x


----------



## apache (Jul 16, 2009)

tell the owner they need a farrier as sometimes its not painful to start with but eventually can become lame and costly as it will need soon enough if big and deep enough to be held together and then you have the risk of flies and maggots no matter what anyone says i have seen it on the yard and maggots will cause later on damage if crack bad enough.one of mine just had split once and eventually over about a year of trimming it had gone but she did have a knee cartilidge problem through an accident and dragged her foreleg but if left can become serious


----------

